# Packing for Lake Chapala



## jdarbonne (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm leaving for the Lake Chapala area this coming Thursday AM and am in the process of packing. I'm not sure what to bring in the way of warm clothes. I know I will need a sweater/light jacket for some nights but I don't know any more than that. Will I ever need a coat? If I'm out at night what type of clothing will I need to be comfortable?

Thanks again for your help.
lane:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No heavy coat needed in Chapala, but a sweater and jacket will do for an occasional chilly night. If you do get caught out at night on a cold plaza, magic will happen. Vendors will appear with wool wraps for sale......nice ones that you'll be happy to have and to wear wherever you go. My wife has been 'caught out' a couple of times and has two that she loves. That's also how I got a comfortable fleece vest.


----------



## jdarbonne (Sep 2, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> No heavy coat needed in Chapala, but a sweater and jacket will do for an occasional chilly night. If you do get caught out at night on a cold plaza, magic will happen. Vendors will appear with wool wraps for sale......nice ones that you'll be happy to have and to wear wherever you go. My wife has been 'caught out' a couple of times and has two that she loves. That's also how I got a comfortable fleece vest.


Thank you so much...this really helps.


----------

